# Just installed new lowering, sway bar end links, plasti dip black rims



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey man that looks good! Keep it up. You should maybe make a build thread though. Would be more appropriate. ?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you clock the bushings ? Retorque the bushing bolts while the full weight of the vehicle is on the ground .


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

brian v said:


> Did you clock the bushings ? Retorque the bushing bolts while the full weight of the vehicle is on the ground .


Sorry it took a minute to answer back. I measured from the lowered ride height (after seating the springs for a couple of days) from the middle of the wheel hub to the top of the fender wall. 

I didn't have ramps, so I threw it up on jack stands, and used two jacks (very, very important to have BOTH wheels under load when measuring the adjustable endlinks and, well, adjusting them), brought them up to the previously measured spec.

Tapped, and lightly greased the end links (they didn't seem like they had much from the vendor, and they were sealed, so I just gave a slight bit more, plus they are tapped for easy access if needed in the future), then put them in, adjusting until the middle part of the link was centered well and basically slipped in like they should, and torqued down to spec.

Drove it, came back, and checked for anything funky, and one was slightly shorter (about 5mm) than the other, so I made final adjustments and measurements, and everything seems to be fine. 

To be honest, I don't feel that much of a difference, but I did it more as a maint./precautionary measure, as I know the stock ones would have been too long, and of course they were by about an inch. 

That is just how I have done it on other cars and learned it from other people. I am always open to being wrong, but it seems to be fine, no noise or popping or anything. I likes it.  

I have a now front tower brace on the way from BNR, and just got my new smoked fog lights from them, as well. I am waiting to put those on until I get a new intercooler/piping kit in the next couple of months, as I don't want to have to take off the bumper more than I need to. 

By next summer though... I think I am going with a turbo (and supporting mod) upgrade, but a dude I used to run a shop with is down to help me make a manifold to bolt on a big kid's turbo. At worst, I will grab one of the nice bolt on kits from a vendor, but I am leaning toward the custom one. Plus, if we come up with a good design, this could open up more options for all of us. He is a badass welder, and we work well together. He also doesn't have a job, so if he was welding full time and making money I don't think he would mind. haha.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You need to roll up the windows to get the full effect - more pic's and start a build page here: Cruze Owner Projects


----------



## JonathanDashner (Nov 3, 2018)

Thought about puting those godspeeds on my '14 LS, How's the ride quality? How was it to swop the coils?


----------

